

Cisco’s New Project Squared Collaboration Tool Offers Alternative to WebEx - dhrp
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/17/ciscos-new-project-squared-collaboration-tool-gives-webex-a-run-for-its-money/

======
wsinks
I'm from the keynote team - you can download and play with Project Squared
here:

[http://www.webex.com/projectsquared/](http://www.webex.com/projectsquared/)

~~~
lnanek2
That just gives an error on sign up: "We're sorry, but we're only accepting
invitations at the moment.Please check back soon!"

~~~
cpncrunch
If you wait a while, you'll receive an email saying "We added you to the early
access list and will send you a getting started email once your account is
ready".

~~~
wsinks
And if either of you send me your email - I'd be happy to send you a message
that'll give you an account!

~~~
cpncrunch
Ok, thanks - just emailed you. (I recognised your handle, as I've spoken to
you by email in the past).

------
frsandstone
Squared seems to leave out two of Slack's biggest features: "Integration with
other services" and "Search Anything"

~~~
dhrp
Both of those features are only a matter of time.

~~~
dhrp
And one of the things we should realize is that they do have real integrations
with all the videoconferencing stuff.

------
dhrp
I'm watching the keynote.

~~~
dade_
Was the keynote posted online?

~~~
wsinks
I'll follow up with a keynote video tomorrow night. There's a couple spots out
there, but nothing easy to get to.

